# Don's



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I hear they got their come uppance today.
Busted!!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Is that like.....just desserts?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Yup, I just looked it up. Do tell.
Define *comeuppance*. *comeuppance* synonyms, *comeuppance* pronunciation, *comeuppance* translation, English dictionary definition of *comeuppance*. n. A punishment or retribution that one deserves; one's just desserts: "That was the joy of a video game: watching someone who deserved it getting his...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Like this?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504501426348650498


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I hear they got their come uppance today.
> Busted!!


???


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/threads/dons-gun-shop.943717/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

On channel 3 now


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> ???


wanna borrow my dictionary?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> wanna borrow my dictionary?
> jack



I don’t know why but I just imagine any book you own is just pictures of dudes weens.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I don’t know why but I just imagine any book you own is just pictures of dudes weens.


and you're on page 122.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> wanna borrow my dictionary?
> jack


Nah, I know the word just wondering if they were busted on suspicion or if Ol' Don's in the pokey.


----------

